# LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?



## Pagz (14. November 2010)

*LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Hi PCGHX,

Da 3D-Vision und Eyefinity nicht wircklich meinem Geschmack treffen, hab ich mir überlegt, ob man nicht einen großen( ca 32 Zoll) LCD-Tv nehmen kann und den an den PC anschließen kann.
Ich hatte dabei an den da gedacht:
LG Electronics 32LD420 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Also kann mir irgentjemand zu dem Thema was sagen, oder ht sogar schon Erfahrungen mit dem oder einem vergleichbaren Monitor gemacht, oder kann mir sogar einen empfehlen?(nichtm ehr als 450€)

Also danke schon mal,
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Den würde ich gerade nicht nehmen weil der nur 50Hz hat, dann eher den LG Electronics 32LD550 . Übe rLG generell kann ich nix schlechtes sagen, habe Monitor und TV davon


----------



## Pagz (14. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Stören 50Hz? Schließlich kann das Auge sowieso nur ca 25 wahrnehmen, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Zum LG Electronics 32LD550:
Der ist dann halt wieder ca 50€ teurer. Und ich konnte auch nichts über die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit finden. Weiß da jemnd was darüber?
Edit: Ich seh gerade, dass es auch 4 ms Sec Reaktionszeit sind


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Das hat so mit dem wenig zu tun, es geht dort gerade bei zb Filmen oder Sport wo schnelle Bewegungen sind zu einem zum Wischeffekt bzw wirkt stotternd. Ich denke mal das der auch für das normale TV genutzt werden soll


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Also mal ganz erlich ein 32Zoll Monitor/TV mit 1980x1020 wird aber nicht die gleiche Schärfe wie ein 24Zoll Monitor mir der gleichen Auflösung haben. Das darfst du nicht vergessen, beim Film schauen wirst du keinen Unterschied merken aber beim lesen oder zocken schon.


----------



## Nixtreme (14. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Stören 50Hz? Schließlich kann das Auge sowieso nur ca 25 wahrnehmen, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Kleiner Denkfehler. Dem Gehirn reichen lediglich 24Hz um die dargestellte Bewegung als fließend und zusammenhängend zu interpretieren. Alles darüber hinaus erscheint dem Gehirn jedoch noch flüssiger.
Stell dich mal in den nächsten Elektronikfachhandel und lass dir eine Blu-Ray (am besten sieht man den Effekt bei langsamen bzw. sehr schnellen Bewegungen) auf einem 200Hz Gerät vorführen. Du wirst verblüfft sein was für ein Unterschied zu normalen 50Hz das ist


----------



## Pagz (14. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also mal ganz erlich ein 32Zoll Monitor/TV mit 1980x1020 wird aber nicht die gleiche Schärfe wie ein 24Zoll Monitor mir der gleichen Auflösung haben. Das darfst du nicht vergessen, beim Film schauen wirst du keinen Unterschied merken aber beim lesen oder zocken schon.


meine Mutter hat einen 37" Full HD Fernseher, da werde ich ds erst ausprobieren, wenn ich meinen neuen Pc hab.
Allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass vielleicht jemand hier im Forum so ein Setup benutzt und mir genu dazu Erfhrungen sagen kann


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Ja kannst du mal Testen aber bei so großen Monitoren brauchst du auch einen gewissen Abstand sonst ist der einfach zu rießig. Ich persönlich denke das ein 27Zoll Monitor das höchste der Gefühle ist. Wenn er auf dem Schreibtisch steht denke ich das 24Zoll optimal sind, da du ja direkt dovor sitzt.


----------



## Pagz (19. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

So ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder
Also ich hab jetzt mal am Tv von meiner Mom getested und es ging super, die Auflösung hat locker gereicht und das waren sogar 37"
Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit einem LCD-TV und/oder kann mir einen empfehlen?


----------



## Gold (22. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Ich benutze einen LG 32LD450 als Gamingmonitor und bin total zu frieden. 
Er ist pixelfehlerfrei und gekauft habe ich ihn für 369 Euro als Angebot von Euronics im September. Vorher hatte ich einen Asus VW222U Monitor (22 Zoll, 2ms).

*festgestellte Vorteile:*
1. Mit einem Sitzabstand von 80cm kann man toll Schriften auf dem Monitor lesen und sich im Chefsessel zurücklehnen (besser als mit dem VW222U, wo ich mich ständig vorbeugen musste).
2. Die Wiedergabe der Farben und Schriften ist um Welten besser als beim VW222U.
3. Beim Gaming (Paraworld, Gothic 2 + Addon) hab ich keine negativen Erfahrungen (Schlieren, Koronas, Lichthöfe, Verzögerungen, etc...) gemacht. Standarteinstellung ist 1920 x 1080, 32 Bit, 60 Hz. Paraworld spielte ich mit 1024 x 768, da die Menüs sonst zu klein wurden. Gothic 2 habe ich mit 1920 x 1080 gespielt, da ging es mit den etwas kleineren Menüs/Lebenspunkteanzeige/Dialogen. Als nächstes spiel ich Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (Green Pepper) um mal nen Shooter drauf zu testen.
4. Die Fernbedienung ist nützlich zum An/Ausschalten.
5. Ich kann aus jedem Blickwinkel ein gutes Bild wahrnehmen.
6. Das Design des LG ist nicht aufdringlich (Knöpfe sind seitlich, aber mit Fernbedienung selten zu gebrauchen).
Led wechselt bei An auf Blau und bei Aus auf Rot. Schick!!!

*festgestellte Nachteile:*
1. Im Fernsehmenü musste ich einige Einstellungen (Helligkeit, Kontrast, etc...) verändern um ein gutes Bild zu erhalten.
2. Der vermutlich höhere Stromverbrauch.
3. An das Spiegeln des Monitors musste ich mich erst einmal gewöhnen (VW222U war matt).
4. Ich muss oft Staub wischen (Klavierlack). Lg hat zum Glück ein Tuch beigelegt.
5. Man hört ein leichtes Brummen, wenn man dicht an das Gerät geht (mein Computer ist lauter also egal für mich).

*Zum Schluss:*
Persönlich halte ich 32 Zoll für das Maximum. Ab 37 Zoll denke ich mal, müsste man den Kopf hin und her werfen um alles noch im Auge behalten zu können, oder einen noch größeren Abstand zum Monitor halten (1Meter+). 
Samsung hab ich vor dem Kauf als mögliche Alternative als Hersteller gegoggelt, jedoch meinten viele Leute (unter anderen PS3-Benutzer), dass diese zu langsam reagieren trotz aktivierten Overdrive, daher habe ich ein Samsunggerät als Möglichkeit ausgeschlossen (zudem noch teurer als LG). 
Einen Hansspree 27 Zoll hatte ich auch getestet, jedoch konnte der mich in der Qualität/Bilddarstellung nicht so wie der LG 32LD450 überzeugen. Zudem hatte der Hannspree starke Lichthöfe und eine ungleichmäßige Beleuchtung.
Weiterhin brauchte ich sowas wie 3D, 100 Hertz, LED-Backlight nicht unbedingt (habs bei Euronics angesehen).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.


----------



## Pagz (23. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Jop du konntest mir helfen
Ein rießiges Lob an dich und für die Mühe: 
Edit: Kannst du auch deine Erfahrungen mit Shootern beschreiben, wenn du Kane&Lynch gespielt hast?
       Wäre super


----------



## Gold (28. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Hab jetzt "Kane & Lynch: Dead Men" bei 1920x1080 durch. 
Lief für mein Gefühl schön flüssig ab.
Inputlags hab ich nicht bemerkt. 
Bloß die Steuerung war etwas hakelig und die multiplen Enden störend.


----------



## Pagz (29. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Ok danke dafür
Steurung liegt glaub ich am SPiel, die war genauso, als ich das Spiel gespielt hab.


----------



## kL| (29. November 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Ich habe einen 40" Monitor, also noch etwas größer. Und es ist ein Traum. Spiele mit schlechten Texturen sehen schon etwas komisch aus, aber sowas spiele ich nicht. Metro in dx 11 und du denkst du bist live dabei. Onlineshooter spiele ich allerdings im Windowmode, da mir die Mauswege sonst zu lang sind.


----------



## jigsaw83 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LCD-TV  für PC/Gaming?*

Nabend,
ich habe mir heute auch ein LCD LE40C750 von Samsung  geleistet wofür geht man auch Arbeiten  hab ihn Angeschlossen und gleich mal paar Spiele getestet.
Ich kann nur Sagen kein schlieren die Grafik ist einfach der Hammer der Fernseher hat einen eigenen Kantenglättungs Modus.
Ich würde bald sagen das LCD TV viel flüssiger läuft als mein alter 24 zoll TFT denn ich vor 3 Jahren gekauft habe.
3D konnte ich noch nicht Testen mit dem TV das werde ich wohl die Tage mal machen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist das man die Maus schneller Stellen muss, von Lags habe ich nichts gemerkt oder sonstiges habe gerade BFBC2 Online gespielt.

Also ich bereue denn Kauf nicht und Freue mich schon auf kommende Rollenspiele wie GW2 oder Rift auf dem Fernseher zu Zocken.
Das ist einfach der Hammer und Zocken macht gleich noch mal mehr Spass.

Gruß Jigsaw


----------

